# iMac, Linksys router, error.



## CaliKevin87 (Mar 4, 2005)

Alright, so I've got an old style iMac that I got about three years ago. I'm trying to set it up through my network, and it's got a built in Ethernet port on the side.

I have it plugged in, but that's pretty much all I know how to do. I tried connecting to a website, but it gives me an error that say "The specified server could not be found". 

Okay, so basically, I'm a Mac newbie. I have plenty of experience with PCs, but Macs are another story. So, if anyone can help, please give me extremely detailed instructions. Thanks in advance. I've attached the same model of my iMac.


----------



## cdjeff (Mar 14, 2005)

FWIW: I had a Linksys router.... finally ended up trashing it. Mainly because the Mac support from Linksys was so poor. Have gotten excellent support with my Apple Airport Extreme. Had spent more than 2 weeks going around and around with Linksys and Verizon DSL. Everyone pointing the finger at someone else. Linksys doesn't seem to train it's Mac support team adequately in my opinion. I just didn't have more weeks of time to spend solving my connection difficulties.


----------



## Raijin Z (Mar 9, 2005)

Have you tried manually setting the IP, subnet, and gateway for the iMac? I know I had to do that with mine to get it online through my network....


----------

